# Modified 10 HP



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I picked up a 10 HP 32" 3 stage Craftsman a while back. It needed some work but it also was too big to get through the inside garage door.








I also have a 26" auger assembly from a parts machine








Only logical thing to do was combine the two into 1 useful machine, a 10 hp with a 26" auger, so that's what I did.
Easiest way to get it apart is to remove the transmission








then split it between the impellar and auger assembly








Then it's alot of painting and rust cleanup. Being the impellars were the same size, the auger housings interchanged








I painted all the grey&black parts to match the original red or white as appropriate. I also had issues with the plastic bushings, so I changed them over to ball bearings (another thread on that) and some minor fixes that had to be done like adding some new metal to the bottom of the skids and a badly worn scraper bar (which still has to be done). 
Put the auger back together and ready to go.








Next it was getting the transmission back in and together








and finally ended up looking like this









It's pretty much done now other than the scraper bar and some final adjustments to it. Otherwise it's looking good so far.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*One more change*

I make one more mod to it - replaced the guidewheels with skids. I saw some skids in another thread that looked pretty good so I picked up a set and put them onto this one.
Instead on having the round guidewheels on the end of the auger housing:








It now has a set of these:








Won't know how well they'll work till it snows, but we'll see if they were worth the $$ or not


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice job! So this is the unit that you put the ArmorSkids on.

I personally love the 32" with the drift chipper, i have a 26" with a drift chipper, aka 3-stage, but if this suites your needs better than thats the spirit!!


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice job!! 

I have some plans for my blower this fall. Nothing as extensive as what you did. Just some clean up and repainting.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Mods*



kb0nly said:


> Nice job! So this is the unit that you put the ArmorSkids on.
> 
> I personally love the 32" with the drift chipper, i have a 26" with a drift chipper, aka 3-stage, but if this suites your needs better than thats the spirit!!


I would have loved to have kept the 32" together but the idea of taking the fence down to get it in and out of the backyard stunk. Having another 26" auger and knowing a 26" would fit through the garage door (just barely) was enough to nail that down. The sidewalk out front is also something like 28" wide so it would have chewed up the grass on either side of that too.

Plus I still have the 32" auger so if the day ever comes I can use it, it wouldn't be that big a deal to put it back together. I actually started rebuilding the 32" augers so they're loose, shaft is painted etc and it's ready if I ever need or want to it. That is one nice thing about this generation of Murray/Craftsman snowblowers, between the 2 chassis sized virtually all the parts interchange within the respective frame sizes regardless of auger width and that covers about a 20-30 year spread.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Ahh yes, well **** that fence.. LOL


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Added another one*

Just picked up another 10 HP 32" 3 stage last sunday. Same machine as the Searsasaurus was when I bought it except for the color and different model number. Under the skin it looks exactly the same. Probably rebuild to sell but who knows, I may get a bug to do something with this one too. This is the picture from the CL ad, I haven't done anything with it yet or taken any pictures. That will come later.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Wish i could find a cheap 32" like that, i would swap the front end of it onto my Craftsman 26" and make a bigger one out of them.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Swapouts*



kb0nly said:


> Wish i could find a cheap 32" like that, i would swap the front end of it onto my Craftsman 26" and make a bigger one out of them.


I can say the larger frame 536.918xxx and 536.882xxx blowers, all the augers seem to interchange. I think the 536.909xx ones will swap within the model range also. It opens alot of options, so long as you have enough oomph in the engine to move it along, why not? Long as they bolt up, it's always a good option.

I am rebuilding this last one at this time. I'm cherrypicking parts between it and from the parts machine. I'm in the middle of cleaning it up and rebuilding it at this time. Next phase of the rebuild proces will be trying my hand at abrasive blasting to see how that works on cleaning up the surface rust on the augers and impeller housing. Pretty much the rest is completed.


----------

